# What do you wear on your....



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Feet when detailing??

I know Baker21 is going to say Flip Flops

I wear demoted trainers


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Etnies at the moment or some reebok classics. Need some work boots/shoes


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My trainers which are falling to pieces. Should really get a new pair. I think they are around 5-6 years old and have been used pretty much daily and a lot of football. They were only £25 at the time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

old trainers for me


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Some black non-brand old trainers for me...they're gonna get filthy anyway, so the last thing I wanna be worrying about when concentrating on the car, is my feet :thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Dickies steel toe cap wellies, Cant beat them


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Helly Hanson boots - water proof. They're excellent. Coupled with Seal Skinz socks, after the wet stages are finished, I slip back into my trainers and WIN WIN.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Was wearing trainers through the summer for both detailing and dealing with the horses but now the weather is getting colder and wetter the waterproof walking boots have come out of hiding to keep my feet warm


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Flip flop type sandles in the summer and an old pair of gortex waterproof trainers at all other times :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Old trainers for me.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

flip flops so i can check the products on my tallons


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Old pair of Reebok Classics with the customary black dots from wheel cleaner...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

williamsclio1 said:


> flip flops so i can check the products on my tallons


Yeeewwwweee:lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Old trainers for me, too


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Old trainers here too


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Either Merrell Moab Mid GTXs or North Face Hedgehog Mid GTXs

Could you have guessed I used to work in Millets? 

S


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Wanted something water proof (but not wellingtons) and quick to kick off (i.e. no laces etc) for nipping in for the loo or whatever...found rubber boots which go to just over the ankle, have velcro fastening and are fleece lined. Without going out to the garage to check I think they're called Woofs...they are apparently "mucking out" boots for "horsey types"...cost me £35 and are great, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

If it's dry , demoted trainers, if damp wellies from Lidl, they are brill :thumb:


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

just a pair of old trainers for me too


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I always wear 'cappers because I have a habit of dropping stuff 

I find trainer style ones more comfortable than boots though, and at £15 a pair from JTF it doesn't matter if they don't last too long (paint thinners and overspray kills trainers within weeks!)


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Only detail in the warmer months so it is a pair of black waterproof crocks for me with a pair of old jeans and if its cool an old tee shirt as well.

Otherwise the old girl is covered up in the garage having her innards closely inspected and cleaned


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cat boots with steel toe caps


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you guys keep your feet dry in trainers when washing? or do yous stick a pair of wellies on to wash? I wear wellies to wash and trainers to polish etc


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Used to be etnies but after my last debut with spilling my wheel clean bucket all over them (they *used* to be white..) i now wear CATs


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Let your feet get wet in some crocks as they will dry out much quicker later


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Boots with steelies and sometimes crocs in the summer.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

A pair of all weather boots i got in Cyprus. I use them for fishing as they are fur lined and are can be worn loose or tight by doing the laces up.
Excellent when washing the car:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

My Globe skate shoes


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Full length waders


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dickies safety 'trainers'


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

usually barefoot unless its on gravel


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Old trainers for me. They always get wet when washing but I don't bother changing them. There doesn't seem to be a decent waterproof / splashproof type trainer on offer.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Teabag said:


> usually barefoot unless its on gravel


do you detail on a beach? 

Wet stage - Dewalt Rigger Boots

interiors - lacoste trainers which used to be white


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Feet when detailing??
> 
> I know Baker21 is going to say Flip Flops
> 
> I wear demoted trainers


Yep flip flops or demoted trainers


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Some scruffy old Converse All-Stars for me!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

same as i wear at work croc's!
there comfy and light


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Exterior - De-walt Waterproof Trainers 
Interior - Old Trainers 

:thumb:


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

just old trainers for me!

dont really mind my feet getting wet!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

haha this is a good one for me 

when dealing with customers i wear walking boots because they are waterproof yet look proffessional

when doing my own its realy whatever im wearing when i get the urge could be brand new trainers or old scruffy ones i have also been known to do it in some proper "going out" leather shoes because they were the closest things to the door. most things bung in the washer and if they dont they wipe clean

afterall it comes off the car easily enough


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

trainers for me just any old pair i have laying around i have done it in flip flops but they end up fallen off an it just gets annoying


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Waterproof walking boots for me.............:thumb:

It's a good way to clean as well as the car!!...............:lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sberlyn said:


> Either Merrell Moab Mid GTXs or North Face Hedgehog Mid GTXs
> 
> Could you have guessed I used to work in Millets?
> 
> S


Indeed, A few quids worth there by the sounds of it - Store Discount



Stuhil said:


> Wanted something water proof (but not wellingtons) and quick to kick off (i.e. no laces etc) for nipping in for the loo or whatever...found rubber boots which go to just over the ankle, have velcro fastening and are fleece lined. Without going out to the garage to check I think they're called Woofs...they are apparently "mucking out" boots for "horsey types"...cost me £35 and are great, just what I was looking for.


These sound interesting

The majority seem to fall into 3 camps....

Old Trainers, quite a few work boots and quite a few crocs.

I have some crocs but I take them on Holiday, I never even considered them for detailing. 

Bit too cold for them now:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

These


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ Is the leather waterproof?? ^^


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Indeed, A few quids worth there by the sounds of it - Store Discount
> 
> These sound interesting
> 
> ...


This is what he means

http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail.aspx?product_id=456

I got a pair of the long riding boot versions for my missus last year and they are still going strong even though they are made out of a sort of dense crocs type material.

They technically are not waterproof however they are very water resistant iyswim.

If you are looking for easy on and off boots then have a look at equestrian stuff. you'd be amazed what you can get. some very expensive yes but also some not so much.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

the_knight said:


> These


got these too but the soles are the same colour as the boot


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> ^^ Is the leather waterproof?? ^^


Toesavers Dual Density Safety Boot 1102 
Tan Nubuck Dual Density Safety Boot with Midsole

Details
Toe caps in joules - 200 
Oil resistant 
Acid resistant 
Chemical and solvent resistant 
Heat resistant (180º-200º) 
Anti static 
Anti slip sole 
Water resistant 
Steel mid sole


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

2 up ^^Cheers for posting that up - Looks like a good detailing boot that. Like the 'tyre like' tread as well:thumb:^^

Above ^^Nice spec on you boot as well^^


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

BOOT LINK


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> 2 up ^^Cheers for posting that up - Looks like a good detailing boot that. Like the 'tyre like' tread as well:thumb:^^
> 
> Above ^^Nice spec on you boot as well^^


THey are good boots yes but in the sumer they will be very very warm!!

If you went into any takc shop of any desription i would almost garuntee they have something they will refer to as 'mukker boots' which are very similar to what I linked to but will not have the furry winter lining and the foot part of the boot is actually wellington boot type material so completely waterproof:thumb:

here you go

http://www.robinsons-uk.com/product...arentGroupCode=0103&groupCode=01304#sku.16212


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I wear these.

http://www.safetybootsuk.co.uk/timberland-7506-euro-hiker-gaucho-4d/2-loop-safety-boot-p-89092.html


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Crocs in the summer, fabric walking shoes in the winter


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

In the summer Crocs, so comfortable, and lightweight, also they don't mind getting wet

Nige


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

crocs in the summer and riggers in the winter


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Currently K-Swiss Si-18 in dk grey.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v678/cheesa/k-swiss-si-18-rannell-cork-3.jpg

Will be switching soon to black velcro style K-Swiss for the winter.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

steelies or flip flops!


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Avanti said:


> If it's dry , demoted trainers, if damp *wellies from Lidl,* they are brill :thumb:


That was going to be my answer, i wear my wellies specifically for detaling as they are easy to get on and off, and most importantly keep your feet dry :thumb:

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Currently K-Swiss Si-18 in dk grey.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v678/cheesa/k-swiss-si-18-rannell-cork-3.jpg
> 
> Will be switching soon to black velcro style K-Swiss for the winter.


Think they should be K-Swish:thumb: Very dapper. The smartest detailer in the East


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Usually wear old adidas trainers if its dry.
Canadian riggger boots if its wet.
http://www.bargainboards.co.uk/Admin/Images/Big/6b25af63-c973-4b93-b883-5db06fccd81d.jpg


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

"This is what he means"
http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail...product_id=456

Thanks for the link Chunkytfg...That's exactly what I bought...had them for over a year now...they're excellent...

-----

"2 up ^^Cheers for posting that up - Looks like a good detailing boot that. Like the 'tyre like' tread as well^^"

Good description Planetman never thought of the sole as representing a tyre tread before.

:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

my crocs dont have the holes so it dont realy let the water in


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i wear my car washing trainers!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha ha ...

I've got finest Wilkos Wellie Boots (£7)










and some Animal flip flops for when me feet start gettin' sweaty ... nice 










:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Regards, Ian


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

don't all detailers work barefoot? I know I do! It's the heat up here..... :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Waterproof HiTec Aukland trainers for me......no more wet toes

Only other cheaper waterproofs I found were Cotton Traders hiking boots but I prefer trainers for comfort and at about £30 HiTec wins for me:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stuhil said:


> "This is what he means"
> http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail...product_id=456
> 
> Thanks for the link Chunkytfg...That's exactly what I bought...had them for over a year now...they're excellent...
> ...


No Worries.

Really like this thread it never ceases to surprise me the the things us detailers get up to and the different products we use:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.dickiesstore.co.uk/workwear/boots-and-footwear/dickies-safety-shoes/fa13310/0/

Dickies:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Serious said:


> http://www.dickiesstore.co.uk/workwear/boots-and-footwear/dickies-safety-shoes/fa13310/0/
> 
> Dickies:thumb:


Are they comfy mate? I think I would prefer a boot for the winter though:thumb:


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Old trainers for me. Mine are that old there quite retro now..lol


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

JayLC said:


> Old trainers for me. Mine are that old there quite retro now..lol


Same here fella. I have some Rebok DMX's Gel filled in the sole but the soles are now hanging by a few threads. Great for the summer though but I am not sure if they will see another season:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Are they comfy mate? I think I would prefer a boot for the winter though:thumb:


Yes mate they are.

These are the only ones I have found that will last longer than 6 months of hard graft.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Serious said:


> Yes mate they are.
> 
> These are the only ones I have found that will last longer than 6 months of hard graft.


For detailing though ? Yes


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant see past my Timberland Pro boots now heading into a second winter and i have waxed them once (beading is crazy on them) Feet stay dry warm and non sweaty 

http://www.safety-one.co.uk/prodimages/Briggs/Mid.jpg


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

nike white air force ones as featured by will smith in bad boys 2 :lol: and in a rap video about the actual trainer :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A pair of battered old Nike Shox. Fit for the bin but extremely comfortable.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

flip flops lol nearly all the time or my old vans...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> This is what he means
> 
> http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail.aspx?product_id=456
> 
> ...


mate, you're a legend :thumb::thumb:

just got mine in the post from them this morning, and they are superb  ive spent circa £250 on shoes / boots / riggers etc (not including wrecking about 7 pairs of trainers) just trying to find the right ones, and i think ive found them now  very comfortable, waterproof, and really really lightweight :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

What are the sizings like on the hoof wear boots?

I'm in between a 10 and an 11 and don't know which one would do me best


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> mate, you're a legend :thumb::thumb:
> 
> just got mine in the post from them this morning, and they are superb  ive spent circa £250 on shoes / boots / riggers etc (not including wrecking about 7 pairs of trainers) just trying to find the right ones, and i think ive found them now  very comfortable, waterproof, and really really lightweight :thumb::thumb::thumb:


No worries Mate. I take payment in sample pots of Vintage!!!:lol::lol:

Oh and Just for the record they are waterproof but only up to a point. Anything above the rubber is water resistant and the rubber bit is only waterproof if you are not stood in a puddle for any length of time.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

trainers all year around


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Daps


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> Daps


That is so Bristol

Excellent!!


----------

